
Ask HN: Have a domain and want to start a programming blog,what options are good? - sidcool
Few options I have explored: Medium, Wix, WordPress, Weebly.
======
inputcoffee
I would default to Medium unless you need more, and if you need something it
doesn't need just go with Wordpress hosted on Digital Ocean.

I would consider that my default advice.

~~~
sidcool
Medium charges a $75 one time fee for SSL and other stuff. Is it worth it?

~~~
inputcoffee
Hmm... I didn't really pay any fee. I just had them point to my URL and ran
with it.

